#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-18
<acherv> hi @all
<acherv> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu as vu mon mail ?
<acherv> ongolaBoy: moi non
<acherv> ongolaBoy: :D
<ongolaBoy> acherv: heu... je ne t'ai pas envoyé de mail :) . Ari sait de quoi je parle ;)
<ariabbas> ariabbas: cool and you
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: J l'ai lu le mail
<ariabbas> ...
 * acherv est sur ubuntu 11.04 béta 2
<ongolaBoy> .
 * acherv vous avertit de ne pas y aller cas il y a trop de bug
<ongolaBoy> ceux qui installent les bétas le font pour pouvoir remonter les bugs justement ;)
<acherv> moi je reporte juste les bugs
<acherv> ongolaBoy: as tu déjà utiliser ubuntu one?
<ongolaBoy> non. je n'ai pas eu envie de le faire
 * acherv est en mode test
<swell> .
<ongolaBoy> en général même si je n'installe pas quelque chose, je prends toujours la peine de lire la documentation
<ongolaBoy> afin de savoir de quoi il s'agit; ses enjeux. Et je regarde ce que d'autres en pensent à travers les articles dans les Planet et autres revues
<acherv> ongolaBoy: ya
<ongolaBoy> bah oui. qu'est-ce que tu crois :D ?
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-19
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: hi
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> c'est comment ? tu as déjà pu déposer la lettre ?
<Sovo> hummm j'avais forget, je send ca de suite
<Sovo> ok c fait
<Sovo> de toutes les facons c juste une formalite
<Sovo> l'accord nous l'avons deja
<Sovo> la demande c juste pour les formalites administrative
<ongolaBoy> ok... j'espère donc que vous vous préparez bien
<Sovo> yep
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-20
<acherv> hi @all
 * acherv vient de lire que la release de 21 mai à ISTDI a confirmé
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que tu parles du wiki
<acherv> non j'ai pas encore fait un tour làbas
<acherv> mais je viens de lire un mail de confirmation
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/NattyReleaseParty
<ongolaBoy> il doit aussi ajouter dans http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<acherv> cool
<ongolaBoy> on se voit de l'autre côté certainement :)
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-23
 * ongolaBoy change de position
<septox> .
<Warrens> .
 * ongolaBoy indique aux autres comment entrer dans le salon
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<sacssr> me vois-tu
<ongolaBoy> bonjour !
<hans88> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> je signale que certaines URL ne sont disponibles que dans le réseau local du Campus numérique francophone de Ngaoundéré :)
<ongolaBoy> vous êtes prévenus
<ongolaBoy> le programme du jour http://install.ndere.cm.refer.org/android/
<ongolaBoy> hans88: ariabbas sacssr c'est ok ?
<hans88> ok
<sacssr> ok
<ariabbas> yep
<ongolaBoy> bien
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: pourra vous donner quelques conseils pendant que nous avancerons
<Warrens> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> bfbhawck: http://install.ndere.cm.refer.org/android/
<sacssr> c'est quoi ça
<sacssr> tà ca?
<hans88> de quoi tu parle
<hans88> ouais
<hans88> dans ma clef
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: ce lien est interne?
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy explique le règlement
<ongolaBoy> à terme il faudra déposer son appli via ici http://code.google.com/intl/fr/android/adcafrica/
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ce lien est interne
<Warrens> zut! dis k g'éssaie from de l'open -_-'
<septox> @Warrens pas tout les liens hein, sauf les *refer.org qui st interne
<septox> .
<Warrens> d'acc, g'essaierais de faire la diff :D
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: oui, nous sommes là
<ongolaBoy> le problème est que je suis en train de parler devant :)
<ongolaBoy> les autres devraient aussi taper sur leurs claviers non !!
<septox> ah ok
<hans88> bonjour septox
<hans88> moi j'suis étudiant en licence professionnelle en informatique
<hans88> et je suis bien curieux de savoir comment se passe le monde professionnel du développement
<septox> hans88: hi
<ongolaBoy> vous devez avoir cette page devant vous maintenant http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<sacssr> Stl Septox et desolé pour le silence
<septox> .
<septox> hans88: le monde professionel est j'ai faillir dire pro
<hans88> :)
<Warrens> .
<septox> mais voulais plutot dire exigeant et necessite une certaine maitrise d'outils que de knowhow
<septox> mais le plus important est d#avoir un esprit range qui permet l'abstraction des problemes qui devroant etre resolus avec le moyen leplus efficace
<hans88> je vois...
<hans88> ongolaBoy dit que tu fqis dqns le developpement Jqvq...
<ongolaBoy> bfbhawck: les infos sur les sources.list sont ici http://www.ndere.cm.refer.org/
<hans88> plus precisement dans quoi
<septox> bref le focus est generalement sur le probleme
<septox> oui et non ,
<hans88> j'ai une question au sujet d'Eclipse: c'est quoi la différence entre la version Helios et Galilio ?
<hans88> oui et non....??? tu fais quoi d'autre ?
<septox> disons que j'ai fais java a l'universite (cryptographie et distributed applications) et que now je faisplus csharp et
<septox> PHP
<septox> je me suis mis a python
<hans88> j'ai bien PHP
<hans88> je boss actuellement sur un projet PHP
 * acherv se demande s'il y a meeting today
<septox> hans88: je ne sais pas exactement les differences mais tu peux lire les releases notes de chaque version
<septox> acherv: il y a  pas meeting today, mais le nderecamp
<hans88> Voici un lien pour installer Android SDK sur NetBeans: http://wiki.netbeans.org/IntroAndroidDevNetBeans
<Warrens> acherv: non, c'est ue séance de travail au campus de l'AUF à Ndere qu'on suit
<ongolaBoy> on y va à l'étape 3 de l'installation :  http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html "Installing the ADT Plugin for Eclipse"
<hans88> j'ai une question au sujet d'Eclipse: c'est quoi la différence entre la version Helios et Galileo ?
<ongolaBoy> hans88: il faudrait lire dans les changelogs.. c'est plus simple
<ongolaBoy> et pour te faciliter, tu peux regarder dans /usr/share/doc/eclipse/changelog.gz ;)
<ongolaBoy> vous devez avoir cette page devant vous maintenant http://developer.android.com/sdk/eclipse-adt.html#installing
<hans88> ok
<ongolaBoy> ADT plugin à récuperer depuis https://dl-ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/
<hans88> Voici un lien pour installer Android SDK sur NetBeans: http://wiki.netbeans.org/IntroAndroidDevNetBeans
<IzaneFG> .
<hans88> Pour télécharger le plugin ADT : http://dl.google.com/android/ADT-10.0.1.zip
<ongolaBoy> je vous recommende de récuperer Android DDMS et android devopment tools
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon vous récuperr le plugin ADT depuis le lien donné par hans88 ;)
<ongolaBoy> quelques captures d'écran du ndéréCamp http://ur1.ca/3yo8p
 * Warrens se demande ce que ongolaBoy disputait avec le boeuf :-/
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> hans88: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/23/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<ongolaBoy> et tu vois en observant bien l'URL que tu peux déduire pour n'importe quel jour
<hans88> ok
<hans88> Développer avec Qt pour Android
<hans88> http://blog.freelan.org/2010/11/27/developper-avec-qt-pour-android/
<hans88> http://www.alaoui.me/422/android/android-ndk-native-developpement-kit-programmer-en-c-et-c/
<ongolaBoy> step  4 http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html#AddingComponents
<hans88> ariabbas: http://www.graphfr.com/r/global.aspx?r=dessiner+une+courbe+avec+qt
<hans88> ariabbas: http://qwtplot3d.sourceforge.net/
<ongolaBoy> la future tablette de verone http://next.vmkcongo.com/
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/AuthentificationCentralisée
<ongolaBoy> c'est ici https://twitter.com/#!/raoulbin/status/61793480661417984
<ongolaBoy> http://developer.android.com/images/system-architecture.jpg
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> smokeping
<ongolaBoy> ajoute deb-src
<ongolaBoy> mais au CNF nous n'avons pas de source
<ongolaBoy> donc pour la source de smokeping je te recommande ceci à ajouter dans ton sources.list
<ongolaBoy> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid universe
<ongolaBoy> en soit tu iras ici http://localhost/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi
<ariabbas> ..
<ongolaBoy> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Technology
<hans88> bye room
<ongolaBoy> bien... je peux m'en aller
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-24
<septox> hi
<septox> nice les pictures de la release gnome
<ongolaBoy> :)
<IzaneFG> hi!
<IzaneFG> j'étais pas devant l'écran... plutot derrière :D
<IzaneFG> ok, thx pour les photos
<IzaneFG> en fait c'est même pas complet, il y a la partie de la soirée que j'ai pas. C'est celle où Arsène faisait son show avec TheGimp :)
<ongolaBoy> c'est déjà ça
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-16
<demsking> Bonjour ongolaBoy
<demsking> le miroir 12.04 est-il déjà prêt ?
<ongolaBoy> demsking: hello
<ongolaBoy> oui, il est déjà constitué
<demsking> cool
<demsking> :))
<ongolaBoy> et à l'instar des autres versions, il se met à jour au fur et à mesure
<demsking> super !
<demsking> je serais probablement à Ngaoundéré cette semaine
<ongolaBoy> mais actuellement les paquets de précise ne sont pas encore *stable* mais bon.. le plus important au niveau du miroir était de le constituer
<demsking> je pourrais donc l'emporter avec moi !
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis.. ça fera plaisir de te voir
<demsking> ouais, je ferai des updates depuis Douala comme je le fais avec la 11.10 !
<demsking> t'as aussi l'ISO je suppose !
<ongolaBoy> non.. je préfère les prendre quand l'iso de la version stable sera dispo
<ongolaBoy> pour le moment, tous les fichiers iso,netboot qui sont générés changent très rapidement..
<ongolaBoy> en moyenne tous les 3,4 jours
<indy21> hi
<demsking> oki
<demsking> no problem
<demsking> je prendrais alors la dernière version du netboot
<demsking> hi indy21
<demsking> je peux bien download 700Mo avec ma connexion
<demsking> how are you indy21 ?
<indy21> demsking: douala
<demsking> like me
<demsking> :)
<indy21> ok.
<indy21> dsl je viens d'arriver j'ai pa tte la conversation ds le log
<demsking> Where do you live on Douala ?
<indy21> logpom
 * indy21 est francophone a la base en passant
 * indy21 envoie un "bjr pour rien" a ongolaBoy. have a good day.
<demsking> moi aussi
<demsking> j'suis francophone
<demsking> qu'est ce que tu fais dans la vie si ce n'est pas indiscrès ?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pourquoi «bonjour pour rien» ?? :) .. je n'étais pas à coté de l'ordi à un moment
<indy21> coe ca. coe ca.
<indy21> on est lundi. les gens sont tjrs occupés le lundi matin
<ongolaBoy> b-o-n-j-o-u-r i-n-d-y-2-1 !!
<ongolaBoy> c'est bon ?
<indy21> oui. lol
<indy21> j'ai un petit pb ke j'ai depui ke j'ai installé ubuntu mais je n y pretai pa trop attention
<indy21> la btn droit de mon touchpad ne fonction pa
<ongolaBoy> il faut chercher sur ton moteur de recherche pour voir s'il y a des cas similaires
<ongolaBoy> tu peux aussi demander sur #ubuntu-fr par exemple
<indy21> ping demsking. :)
<demsking> aucune idée indy21
<demsking> si ça fonctionnait sur ton précédent système c'est qu'il doit probablement sagir d'un problème de driver
<indy21> demsking: tu habites ou ?
<demsking> pose la question à #ubuntu-fr
<demsking> indy21: Bonabéri
<demsking> j'y vais moi
<demsking> bonne journée à vous
<indy21> ok.
<indy21> bonne journée  a toi osi
<demsking> merci
<demsking> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-17
<septox> .
<ariabbas> tintin demsking
<demsking> hi
<ariabbas> demsking: c cmnt tintin
<ariabbas> demsking: j'ai appri qu tu sera a ndere
<demsking> je vais bien tintin (toi même !)
<demsking> ouais, faut que je retourne un peu au village...
<demsking> je dois voir ma famille quoi !
<ariabbas> ahahahahahahaha
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> ok
<demsking> elle me manque assez !
<ariabbas> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-19
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: tu utilises quel cryptage sur tes AP ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ??
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Cmnt avais tu proceder pr supp lenny de ton miroir ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je suis face à un pb de space il fo dc qu je supp lenny
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-20
<delacosta> bonsoir!!!
<delacosta> Bonjour à tous!!!
<delacosta> s'il vous plait j
<delacosta> Besoin d'aide par rapport à l'installation d'une distribution de Linux: Debian
<ongolaBoy> delacosta: salut
<ongolaBoy> explique ton problème
<delacosta> j'ai essayé d'installer Debian
<delacosta> je ne sais quel version
<delacosta> pendant l'installation
<delacosta> je suis arrivé à l'étape de repartitionnement du disque dur
<delacosta> j'ai eu quelques difficultés à ce niveau
<delacosta> mais j'ai reuissi à passer cette étape
<delacosta> après celle-ci
<delacosta> il m'a été demandé
<delacosta> je ne sais pas si c'était d'indiquer ou alors de créer
<delacosta> des fichiers racines ( \ )
<delacosta> et à partir de cette étape j'étais un peu largué
<delacosta> ongolaBoy: pouvez vous m'aider
<delacosta> ?
<ongolaBoy> créer des fichiers racines ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne pense pas que la question avait été posée ainsi
<ongolaBoy> normalement après le partitionnement, il va installer le système de base
<ongolaBoy> et ensuite les paquets qu'on aura demandé
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que la prochaine fois tu pourrais noter l'erreur exacte ?
<ongolaBoy> aussi.. essaye de te faire aider par une personne plus expérimentée. il doit bien en avoir une dans ta zone
<delacosta> c'est ce que je ferai
<delacosta> d'ici demain même
<delacosta> néamoins  merci
<delacosta> pour les explications!!!
<delacosta> quit
<delacosta> Quit
<delacosta> exit
<delacosta> comment on sort de la cnversation
<delacosta> s'il vous plait?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-21
<ongolaBoy> en fait pour transférer tu devras utiliser un outil qui s'appelle _dput_ https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<ongolaBoy> en fait pour transférer tu devras utiliser un outil qui s'appelle _dput_ https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<ongolaBoy> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<demsking_> Gestion des paquets Debian: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.fr.html
<demsking> Gestion des paquets Debian: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.fr.html
<demsking> Manuel de l'utilisateur de pbuilder: http://eriks.homelinux.org/cgi-bin/dwww//usr/share/doc/pbuilder/pbuilder-doc.fr.html
<ongolaBoy> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1061
<ongolaBoy> http://listes.ndere.cm.refer.org/listinfo/tech
<ongolaBoy> actuellement le méta-paquet à installer est packaging-dev
<ongolaBoy> c'est à partir de la 11.10
<ongolaBoy> pour les anciennes versions il te faut installer manuellement gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb apt-file
 * ongolaBoy est en train de lire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1201/DevEnvironmentSetup 
<ongolaBoy> la page qui liste toutes les étapes de la conception des paquets http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html . anglais mais je reviendrais dessus
<ongolaBoy> paquet : dh-make
<ongolaBoy> http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-15
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-16
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-17
<indy21> hi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> indy21: salut arnaud
<ongolaBoy> désolé ... :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: pas grave.
<indy21> juste pour dire qu'il faudrait penser à diffuser sur les réseaux sociaux que les inscriptions sont déja possibles. vu ke je sai pa ki gère le compte twitter @ubucm...
<indy21> et bonjour à sylvain. vien de voir son inscription. :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-18
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<dpmasters> hi all
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-20
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi ariabbas
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: hi!
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-21
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-14
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-15
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .............
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-16
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..................
<indy21> ariabbas: heu... le miroir trusty est fini ?
<ariabbas> indy21: euhhh pas encore ;)
<indy21> ariabbas: je voulais mettre à niveau à partir de chez toi. :-)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: oui.. il est synchrone depuis 1 semaine ;)
<ongolaBoy> enfin.. celui de yde
<indy21> ongolaboy: heu...je voulai njoter celui de ngdere. :D
<ongolaBoy> tu ne veux pas utiliser le mien ?? :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: heu... je refuse que j'ai l'autre? je passe kan? :)
<ariabbas> indy21: chez moi la synchro n'est pas encore terminer ;)
<ariabbas> http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/dists/
<ongolaBoy> indy21: la semaine prochaine
<ongolaBoy> indy21: mais c'est accessible de l'internet aussi si tu veux ...
<ongolaBoy> miroir.cm.auf.org avec http://miroir.cm.auf.org/sources.list pour un exemple
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je crois que je vais passer. je fais un mtr sur l'url et j'ai 15 sauts avant d'arriver chez toi. :)
<indy21> pour ngdere je n'ai que 5.
<ongolaBoy> ah bon ???
<ongolaBoy> il doit y avoir des tables de routage qui ne sont pas à jour volontairement ou involontairement ;)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: c'est depuis l'ip que tu utilises actuellement sur irc ?
<indy21> oui.
<ongolaBoy> ok.. ce sont des routes qui ne sont pas connues dans ce cas
<ongolaBoy> d'ici en faisant un mtr sur ton ip, je ne vois plus rien après le 5è routeur
<ongolaBoy> => pas d'info pour continuer après le 5è routeur
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> le réseau camtel est ... très intéressant.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: http://paste.debian.net/94089/
<indy21> ongolaBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262262/
<ongolaBoy> au niveau du 7è routeur c'est chez moi mais ça repart chez CAMTEL .. curieux
<ongolaBoy> je vérifie un truc
<ongolaBoy> tu pinguais quelle adresse, nom ?
<indy21> je ping juste miroir.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> ok, réessaye voir
<ongolaBoy> juste pour info... dans mon cas .. le ping ne serait pas très indicatif pour certains services
<ongolaBoy> car par défaut ce n'est pas censé aboutir
<indy21> je pense que là c'est mieux : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262321/
<ongolaBoy> mais tu peux atteindre le serveur que tu veux quand tu utilises le bon service
<ongolaBoy> en dehors de la 195.24.196.113 toutes les autres ip en dessous ne répondent pas aux requêtes ICMP
<ongolaBoy> mais pourtant tu peux bien atteindre la .115 en http
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour ça que tu bouclais tout à l'heure ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais bon.. j'ai changé un peu ça
<ongolaBoy> c'était d'ailleurs prévu de modifier de toutes les façons
<indy21> ok. ça devrait aller maintenant.
 * indy21 file. 
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-17
<indy21> coco: hein hein.
<coco> Indy21: comment ?
<indy21> coco : je suis là.
<indy21> tu disparais
<coco>  Je vais bien, par La Grâce de DIEU, de mon côté !
<indy21> donc il faut seulement t'attraper la nuit hein.
<coco>  Laisse seulement, tu as une occupation de ton côté ? Aladji ne recrute pas encore les ccna?
<coco> h ah ah :-D
<indy21> coco: non non.
<indy21> je suis là comme ça.
<indy21> et toi ? c'est comme si tu es d'astreinte hein...
<coco>  Sinon, c'est cool avec ta plateforme microsoft ?
<indy21> quelle plateforme?
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-18
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-19
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2016-04-18
<indy21> ping IzaneFG
<IzaneFG> indy21: pong!
<indy21> La page pour la Ngaoundere Release Party a été créée :
<indy21> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/3363-ngaoundere-release-party-1604/
<IzaneFG> Ok
<indy21> des détails à rajouter ?
<IzaneFG> c'est pas encore ouvert de mon coté
<IzaneFG> il y a un Arnaud Meukam qui pompe mon réseau >_<
<indy21> euye!
 * indy21 est toujours victime. '-(
<IzaneFG> ça va, c'est bon, j'ai vu
<IzaneFG> non tu peux laisser comme ça... Pour le moment :D
<indy21> ok. en tt cas de modif, fais moi signe je suis un peu dispo cette semaine.
<indy21> heu ... une page Wiki ? mais je ne pourrais faire ça que plus tard.
<IzaneFG> Eh haaa! les grands sysadmin, sysnetwork, SysOp, DSI
<IzaneFG> ok ok
<indy21> :-))
 * indy21 signale que cela va rester dans les archives et ça pourrait se retourner contre lui. :-D
<IzaneFG> vooooala!
<indy21> l'annonce est prévue pour aujourd'hui non ?
<IzaneFG> Oui oui, le mail est même déjà go
<IzaneFG> lol
<indy21> :-)
<indy21> je mets à jour l'annonce alors.
<IzaneFG> Eukieu... ce n'était pas a jour?
<indy21> j'ai juste rajouté le mail d'anonnce. :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2016-04-23
<emmanuelkwene> Bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2018-04-18
<Guest7805> bsr à ous
<Guest7805> *tous
#ubuntu-cm 2019-04-17
<ongolaboy> .
